# Draw specific or adjustable cams question on newer bows.....



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

both do the same.. they get your dl. perfect, personaly i perfer draw specific. no parts to move or come loose...the adj. cams bows are a little easier to sell they can fit a few more people... go out and shoot some different bows, lots of them.. .......:shade:


----------

